# Jackson area



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Brother is looking for a taxi, need someone who can do fish. Attached pic of fish. I like ryanb work but dont know if my brother wants the hassle of shipping. Thanks!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Look up Trophy Tails taxidermy


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Shipping is very easy and inexpensive. Id ship it to Doug Petrousek in IL. He does amazing skinmount crappie. I wont skinmount them and am not taking on any new panfish customers at this time.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

ryan-b said:


> Shipping is very easy and inexpensive. Id ship it to Doug Petrousek in IL. He does amazing skinmount crappie. I wont skinmount them and am not taking on any new panfish customers at this time.


Do you have openings for smallmouth?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Botiz said:


> Do you have openings for smallmouth?


Yes


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome. I’ll send you a PM


----------



## Fishsticks1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Check out master fish taxidermy. Randy budzynski. Near Lansing. He did mine!


----------

